

Humans.txt - vinnyglennon
https://github.com/humans.txt

======
spectre256
Since robots.txt is a list of directives and restrictions on computerized
visitors to a site, shouldn't humans.txt basically be a tutorial/code of
conduct?

Something like:

"Hello Human, Welcome to Github. You should use this site to upload a bunch of
code that others might find useful, or contribute to code others have written.
You can write comments on any code you find, but please don't be a jerk!"

~~~
geoffharcourt
The humans.txt project has a slightly different goal for the endpoint vs.
robots.txt:

[http://humanstxt.org/](http://humanstxt.org/)

------
bufordsharkley
It's interesting (in my mind, disappointing) that Github lists only active
staff-- in my mind, humans.txt should document all the people who have ever
worked to bring a website to its current state.

~~~
rev_bird
It was my understanding that it was supposed to – kind of like the credits at
the end of a movie. It's not a list of people who work with the production
company when you _see_ the movie, just when it was made. Add people whenever
you want, but taking people out just makes it another, less readable "About
Us" page.

~~~
100k
I wondered about that. The spec isn't clear about it, so we've been taking
people out if they leave.

~~~
kawsper
The old company that I worked for added a "Thanks" section which I am quite
happy about: [http://mmm.dk/humans.txt](http://mmm.dk/humans.txt)

------
krat0sprakhar
Hacked up a chart of the locations -
[http://goo.gl/f8cVWO](http://goo.gl/f8cVWO)

Unsurprisingly, San francisco has a lot of Githubbers.

------
teddyh
Am I the only one that is annoyed that this doesn’t use RFC 5785¹ – i.e.
/.well-known/humans.txt?

① [https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc5785](https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc5785)

------
arnley
I like this one [http://sonetin.com/humans.txt](http://sonetin.com/humans.txt)

------
flyt
There's a reason Steve removed "easter eggs" and lists of people that worked
on projects at Apple: there's no reason to give other companies a list to
poach from. I don't know why GitHub is making this so easy.

~~~
secfirstmd
I fail to understand how that guy is soooo euologised in the tech
community....what you just said, wage fixing agreements and non-poaching
agreements of his staff...what a bad example he is.

~~~
saraid216
It's worth remembering that a lot of people in the tech community are also
evil.

------
philsnow
two github people work in south bend, in ? I'm curious what the story is
there, if anybody wants to talk about it.

------
restlessdesign
Find: “Julie Ann Horvath”

Results: 0

Cool story… 👎

~~~
bdg
Are other non-employees on this list?

~~~
callmevlad
No. One of the original founders and their original designer / head of product
are not on the list as they have both left the company.

